# Choctawhatchee Bay Flats



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

If you haven't had or taken the opportunity to get on the water lately and live on or off of Choctawhatchee Bay than you need to make to time. Our bay is absolutely full of life, everything from spanish/blues/lady fish off pretty much all the roll downs and points to PLENTY of trout and redfish on the grass and shallows.

All we have been doing is looking for the mullet schools, using the trolling motor and power pole to set up casting distance from the mullets and hitting the area with bass assassin blurp shrimps. Tues was four hours and 5 redfish to 25 inches, three trout to 5 pounds, couple of spanish biggest 6.5 pounds all on soft plastics or fly. Yesterday went scouting, 2 hours 10 reds, 4 trout, 2 spanish and some ladyfish. today we had 7 reds, 15 or so trout, lots of spanish, ladyfish and a flounder. All on soft plastics.

POINT IS THE FISHING INSHORE RIGHT NOW IS VERY GOOD


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Report. Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing....we will fish bridge and don't know the bay very well


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Took your advice from the post last week. The fish are definately there. Just find the mullet.

Thanks, John


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *flyliner (10/8/2009)*
> 
> POINT IS THE FISHING INSHORE RIGHT NOW IS VERY GOOD


Yup, Day and Night fishing bothhave been great lately!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

> *reelfinatical (10/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *flyliner (10/8/2009)*
> ...




Yall fishing lights at night???


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *tyler0421 (10/9/2009)*
> 
> Yall fishing lights at night???


This week, East side of the Destin pass inshorelate evenings on into the night. Caught this one last nightabout 9pm on a dead bait of all things while Scott was cast netting morelive baitsin the surf.Didn't measure it as we wanted to get it back in the water asap. But yeah Reds have been on fire all nights this week we were out there. Blues too. LOTS of mulletaround.Some Flounder on the small side, yet to get me a big one.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the tips.


----------

